# Verständnisfrage zu evdev und libbinput

## Erdie

Ich habe neulich, wir in dem anderen Kernel thread beschrieben, von evdev auf libinput gewechselt. In meiner make.conf steht nichts mehr von evdev drin. Von daher habe ich xf86-input-evdev gelöscht. Alle Eingabegeräte funktionierten dannach weiterhin. Jetzt mache ich ein worldupdate und xf86-input-evdev wird wieder installiert. In der Worlddatei steht es nicht. Offensichtlich wird das Paket nicht gebraucht, sonst hätte es beim Löschen ja Probleme gegeben. Warum wird es trotzdem re-installiert?

BTW: Es gibt auch keine Useflags, die den string "evdev" enthalten.

----------

## firefly

schau doch mit dem -t parameter welches paket evdev haben möchte.

----------

## Erdie

```

equery depends xf86-input-evdev

 * These packages depend on xf86-input-evdev:

kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.14.5 (mouse ? x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev)

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.20 (input_devices_evdev ? >=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.6)

```

```

eix plasma-desktop

[I] kde-plasma/plasma-desktop

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (5) 5.14.5

       {appstream debug +fontconfig +handbook ibus +mouse scim +semantic-desktop test touchpad}

     Installierte Versionen: 5.14.5(5)(12:40:59 26.01.2019)(fontconfig handbook mouse semantic-desktop -appstream -debug -ibus -scim -test -touchpad)

     Startseite:             https://www.kde.org/

     Beschreibung:           KDE Plasma desktop

```

```

eix xorg-drivers

[I] x11-base/xorg-drivers

     Verfügbare Versionen:   1.20 **9999 {INPUT_DEVICES="elographics evdev joystick keyboard libinput mouse synaptics vmmouse void wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu ast dummy fbdev freedreno geode glint i915 i965 intel mga nouveau nv nvidia omap qxl r128 radeon radeonsi siliconmotion tdfx tegra vc4 vesa via virtualbox vmware voodoo"}

     Installierte Versionen: 1.20(13:10:38 02.01.2019)(INPUT_DEVICES="libinput -elographics -evdev -joystick -keyboard -mouse -synaptics -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -amdgpu -ast -dummy -fbdev -freedreno -geode -glint -i915 -i965 -intel -mga -nouveau -nv -omap -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -siliconmotion -tdfx -tegra -vc4 -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo")

     Startseite:             https://www.gentoo.org/

     Beschreibung:           Meta package containing deps on all xorg drivers

```

Also IMHO liegt es an plasma-desktop. Darf man dem das "mouse" flag wegnehmen?

----------

## Max Steel

Also das Ebuild sagt dazu:

```

DEPEND="${COMMON_DEPEND}

[...]

        mouse? (

                x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

                x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput

        )

[...]

                $(cmake-utils_use_find_package mouse Evdev)

                $(cmake-utils_use_find_package mouse XorgLibinput)

```

Also wie es aussieht... keine Ahnung.

Vll ist das so eine Wayland Geschichte... (da die hier nicht in Action ist... gute Frage. Ich nutze noch einen klassischen Xorg.)

Bei mir ist es ebenfalls aktiviert.

----------

## asturm

Es gibt ja nicht umsonst auch USE flag Beschreibungen:

```
$ equery u plasma-desktop

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.15.0:

 U I

 - - appstream        : Enable AppStream software metadata support

 - - debug            : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see

                        https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/Backtraces

 + + fontconfig       : Support for configuring and customizing font access via media-libs/fontconfig

 + + handbook         : Enable handbooks generation for packages by KDE

 - - ibus             : Use ibus input method via app-i18n/ibus

 + + mouse            : Enable mouse KCM

 - - scim             : Enable applets that use app-i18n/scim

 - - semantic-desktop : Cross-KDE support for semantic search and information retrieval

 - - test             : Enable dependencies and/or preparations necessary to run tests (usually controlled by FEATURES=test but can be toggled independently)

 - - touchpad         : Enable touchpad KCM
```

----------

## Max Steel

Ja....

jetzt müssen die nurnoch hilfreich werden.

Edith: KCM alleine hilft nicht wirklich... aus dem Kontext des Internets lässt sich schließen dass es evtl um sowas wie systemsettings5 Module gehen könnte...

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Es gibt ja nicht umsonst auch USE flag Beschreibungen: 
> 
> ```
> + + mouse : Enable mouse KCM 
> ```
> ...

 

OK... Weiß irgendjemand, was Mouse KCM ist? Brauche ich das?

----------

## firefly

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Es gibt ja nicht umsonst auch USE flag Beschreibungen: 
> 
> ```
> + + mouse : Enable mouse KCM 
> ```
> ...

 

Wenn du in den KDE Systemsettings einstellungen zur Mouse machen möchtest, dann brauchst du es

----------

## Erdie

Also wenn die KDE Systemsettings unbedingt sf86-input-evdev haben wollen und es sonst nicht wehtut, ist es mir herzlich egal. Ich möchte nur kein überflüssiges Paket auf dem System haben, der u. U. irgendwann mal Stress machen könnte. Aber erstmal vielen Dank an alle ..

----------

## mike155

 *Firefly wrote:*   

> Wenn du in den KDE Systemsettings einstellungen zur Mouse machen möchtest, dann brauchst du es

 

OK, das scheint zu stimmen. Aber es nicht ganz so einfach.

Laut libinput Wiki-Seite sollte man x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev nicht installiert haben, wenn man libinput verwendet:

 *Quote:*   

> Be sure the x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev package is no longer installed on the system.
> 
> 

 

Ich habe 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev' gelöscht und mein System neu gestartet. Der KDE Systemsettings Maus-Einstellungs-Dialog ist noch da und er funktioniert auch. Ich kann die Maus damit schneller und langsamer einstellen - sowohl für Wayland- als auch für X11-Fenster. 

Es ist also keine Runtime-Dependency.

Ich habe plasma-desktop ohne USE flag "mouse" installiert. Dann ist der KDE Systemsettings Maus-Einstellungs-Dialog wirklich weg. Das USE Flag "mouse" braucht man also.

Ich habe plasma-desktop-5.14.5 ohne USE flag "mouse", aber ohne x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev installiert. Es gibt dann ein paar Meldungen:

```
-- Checking for module 'xorg-evdev>=2.8.99.1'

--   No package 'xorg-evdev' found

-- Could NOT find Evdev (missing: Evdev_INCLUDE_DIRS) 

-- Checking for module 'xorg-libinput'

--   Found xorg-libinput, version 0.28.2

-- Found XorgLibinput: /usr/include/xorg  

-- The following features have been disabled:

 * Evdev, Evdev driver headers needed for mouse KCM

 * Synaptics, Synaptics libraries needed for touchpad KCM

-- The following OPTIONAL packages have not been found:

 * Evdev, Evdev driver headers needed for mouse KCM

```

und der KDE Systemsettings Maus-Einstellungs-Dialog ist NICHT da.

Man braucht x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev wirklich - weil das KDE Paket das so will! Wenn ich Zeit habe, frage ich mal bei den KDE Entwicklern nach, warum das so ist. Denn eigentlich will man libinput und evdev nicht gleichzeitig haben.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, es ist etwas Zeit ins Land gegangen. Ich stehe vor einem ähnlichen Problem. Ich habe in der /etc/make.conf auf 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

```

umgestellt und entsprechend  x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev entfernt und 

```
x11-base/xorg-drivers-21.1::gentoo  INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"
```

 installiert. Jetzt funktioniert die Maus im "Linux-Modus" mit einfachem Klick. Es gibt in kde-Plasma keine Option das Umzustellen. Ich möchte aber den "Windows-Modus" mit Doppelklick zurück. Also habe ich /etc/make.conf auf 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick libinput"
```

 zurückgestellt und 

```
x11-base/xorg-drivers-21.1::gentoo  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick libinput"
```

 neu installiert. Maus funktioniert immer noch im "Einzelklick-Modus" und ich sehe kein Menü, um das umzustellen. Das kann man doch sicher mit dem Editor in einer config eintragen?

Gruß

----------

## mike155

Von was reden wir?

Dass der Doppelklick in den Low-Level-Treibern (libinput, evdev, ...) verloren geht?

Oder davon, dass KDE keine Unterscheidung mehr zwischen Einfach- und Doppelklick macht?

----------

## asturm

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Man braucht x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev wirklich - weil das KDE Paket das so will! Wenn ich Zeit habe, frage ich mal bei den KDE Entwicklern nach, warum das so ist. Denn eigentlich will man libinput und evdev nicht gleichzeitig haben.

 

Das ist übrigens nicht mehr aktuell.

https://github.com/gentoo/kde/commit/f431f03a9373c22aace77d9f15fba456f46505a9

https://github.com/gentoo/kde/commit/4ffcb9bb27792af73a780430410c03d9a2b6b93e

----------

## flammenflitzer

Erledigt. Gefunden. Ist jetzt unter -> Verhalten des Arbeitsbereiches -> Allgemeines Verhalten -> Klicken auf Dateien und Ordner zu finden. (Früher bei den Maus-Einstellungen.) Danke

----------

